# Replace koi pond old walk bridge



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Old walk bridge that was put in about 25 yr's ago findly pooped out with dry rot. So need another bridge, but needed to be a lot higher over the pond due to our R/C Tug boat and Barge clearance. So we built another one and also had to raise the out building storage power lines too so not to get a head shock or elect. brain freeze. 

This is the old bridge.

















This is the one we built, but not sure at this point on how to move it around the Pine trees due to it over 300 lbs to move and not much room to move it. But, we fig. out with dolly's and hand truck and 5 guys was able to slide it across planks to get it across the pond. Turning and raising it up over the R.R. and a few plants was the biggest problem.

















Finish and ready to put in. 
Raised bridge to match walk way to it.









Here it installed and raised with the lighting hook up under it.. Sure looks nice to see the fish at night standing on the bridge. Even got the plumbing hooked back up that runs under one end of the bridge for the fountain frog..












Here is the Power pole we made with adj. base to keep the line tight. Made it look like a telegraph pole. 

Here is the photo of the adj. base footing.




















Here is a video of testing the height for the R/C Tug boat and Barge. Just make it under. Darn clam shell bucket is quit working.. It suppost to open when hit bottom of pond and pick up the pine needles that are in clumps and easy to grab with the bucket and put in the barge.









Now can get back to running trains again..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks nice.... 

Where is your light that is suppose to be hanging down for the Tugboats and barges.? 

I think it is suppose to be green 

JJ


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice.
It looks like SO much fun









Tommy Mejia








Rio Gracie


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 26 May 2013 02:02 AM 
Looks nice.... 

Where is your light that is suppose to be hanging down for the Tugboats and barges.? 

I think it is suppose to be green 

JJ
.....................................................................................

Hi John.. Well not sure of what lights, but there is lighting under the bridge that are hidden and lights up that whole area of the pond plus the color flood lights for the rest of the pond and water wheel.

The Barge has a two way center off switch that lights up for running lights and boom lights or can be just boom and deck lights like the real dredges barges around here use to be on the Sacramento River. 

The Tug is also lite up very well.. Beside running lights and spot light it has lots of deck and top lights. Guess have to get a night photo to show.

We did a lot of night train group running last year so the hole place is lite up. 
John.. You just going to have to swing by if ever up around Sacramento. We'll make a day and night run.


Tk's for the comment Tommy..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Nowel 


You are suppose to have lights like this marking the chanel 


http://www.uscg.mil/hq/cg5/cg551/Lighting.pdf



http://www.edko.com/lights2.htm

This will add more realism to your RR 

JJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 26 May 2013 04:19 PM 
Nowel 


You are suppose to have lights like this marking the chanel 


http://www.uscg.mil/hq/cg5/cg551/Lighting.pdf



http://www.edko.com/lights2.htm

This will add more realism to your RR 

JJ 
............................................................ 

Ok.. I see what you are talking about now. 

We have red LED lights on each end of the Butthead Cove pier and Swing bridge had two red LED's on each side Plus one blinking red LED on top and when open has a green LED's on Bridge end. But maybe should have blinking red LED's on bridge finders and maybe on each side of the walk bridge maybe to mark the channel? lol

The two five foot fixed steel bridges over by Dove river has Red LED'son them. There are over by the Pathway/wide walk bridge. Remember fig. out tracks going around that tree that was a big problem? Well it has two Red LED's on bottom of both 5 foot bridges.

Guess we kind a are lite up at night.LoL. 
Now have rotation blue LED's and lots of other stuff blinking over at Butthead Cove fishing & resort town. 

KEEP THIS UP AND THE kOI FISH ARE GOING TO GO CRAZY AT NIGHT...As is when feeding the fish they push the Barge around.

We need to get the building out nest on the layout.


----------

